# Where to visit and buy electronics



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi folks,

I will be heading to Singapore for a quick business trip and it will be my first time in Singapore. I am going to stay only for three days and I was wondering to know if you could share with me places that I gould go visiting or must see places after business hours.

I will be in the Marina bay area. I also want to buy a tablet while there. Any known places that I can go that is close to Marina Bay area ?

Thanks a bunch,


----------



## jsn_woo (Feb 7, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I will be heading to Singapore for a quick business trip and it will be my first time in Singapore. I am going to stay only for three days and I was wondering to know if you could share with me places that I gould go visiting or must see places after business hours.
> 
> ...


You can buy electronic things at Funan DigitaLife Mall which is about 15minutes walking distance away from Marina Bay Area. Don't forget to ask for GST claim form when you buy there.

WHERE?
109, North Bridge Road, Singapore 179097

GETTING HERE
Walk: 5 mins from City Hall MRT

Hill St:
SBS – 2, 12, 32, 51, 63, 80, 124, 142, 145, 166, 174, 174E, 197
SMRT – 61, 190, 851

North Bridge Road:
SBS – 32, 51, 63, 80, 124, 145, 166, 174, 195, 197
SMRT – 61, 851, 961

OPERATING HOURS
10:30am to 10:00pm Daily


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

jsn_woo said:


> You can buy electronic things at Funan DigitaLife Mall which is about 15minutes walking distance away from Marina Bay Area. Don't forget to ask for GST claim form when you buy there.
> 
> 
> OPERATING HOURS
> 10:30am to 10:00pm Daily


Thanks!!!


----------

